# Withdrawal...



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just got permission for withdrawal...but I won't be able to come back until fall 2008  Plus, there's no guarantee I'll get better grades when I come back.

Does anyone know if there's an "online school" where I can take all classes online and get a degree? I'll be able to concentrate 200% better online, and I don't think my anxiety will get any worse because I already hit the bottom.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you for the link. But can I take ALL classes online? I couldn't find the information about it.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

http://online.phoenix.edu/ - 100% online classes

Depends on your degree.


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

Try finding another local community college nearby that offers online courses.


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

akstylish said:


> I just got permission for withdrawal...but I won't be able to come back until fall 2008  Plus, there's no guarantee I'll get better grades when I come back.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's an "online school" where I can take all classes online and get a degree? I'll be able to concentrate 200% better online, and I don't think my anxiety will get any worse because I already hit the bottom.


You may think your concentration will be better, but it may get worse. So many distractions when you can just go to class whenever. I find it better to have to be in class at certain times. When I have had a primarily online class, I tended to get backed up on the lectures. Just make sure that is what you really want to do.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Online classes would kill me. One way to get me not to study is to put a computer in front of me.


----------

